

Why I'm Eating Dinner for Breakfast - diiq
http://blog.diiq.org/post/3030890353/why-im-eating-dinner-for-breakfast-i-woke-up

======
adrianscott
It's a very healthy thing to do. Most folks eat an unhealthy breakfast when
they do eat one. Eating a good breakfast is helpful in kickstarting the
metabolism for the day.

------
getonit
Debunked reasoning: You still eat X calories per day, you still use Y calories
per day, storing or using fat depending (mostly) on the difference between X
and Y. The relative timing of consumption and use have a demonstrably
negligible effect.

~~~
adrianscott
I would encourage you to read further on nutrition, particularly in books like
Grossman and Kurzweil's books (Fantastic Voyage and Transcend), as well as Tim
Ferriss's 4Hr body (which discusses a case of someone losing weight by
changing the timing of their food consumption).

Not all calories are equal.

Starting off the day with a good breakfast can jumpstart the metabolism.

~~~
getonit
Hence the 'mostly'. I'm saying that the relative efficacy of that approach is
lower than generally believed. It's woods-for-the-trees, IMHO.

